# Need a job in U.S



## seetha (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi i am looking for a job in U.S as i am an Indian. i have three years experience in coding field. i have written CPC exam 2008 May 25 and waiting for the result. i have experience in E/M consults, out patient, Inpatient, ER. please find me one job in U.S in any state and mail me at seetha_2001inn@yahoo.co.in



Thank You


----------

